# Mt Rainier pre-sunrise light



## Tony S (Mar 9, 2014)

I hate getting up early in the morning, so it took me getting a 24hr overtime shift to get me out before sunrise. It was well worth the effort as I left early enough to stop and get some pictures of the pre-sunrise light that lit up the sky around Mt Rainier and Clear Lake. After I had taken a few pictures then the wolves over at Northwest Trek started up a howl fest, between the light and the howls echoing around the lake it was just awesome.  Sure glad the time change was Saturday night, not Friday.


----------



## wackii (Mar 10, 2014)

It looks peaceful.  I like the feel of this.  Colors are wonderful.


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice, although I will admit that when I first looked at it, I felt the colours were a little oversaturated.

WesternGuy


----------



## Tony S (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks guys.  The colors are pretty much what was there, it was that dramatic. One of those times where you sit and watch the light and suddenly it just pops for only a moment and you hope like crazy you caught it.


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 11, 2014)

Tony S said:


> Thanks guys. The colors are pretty much what was there, it was that dramatic. One of those times where you sit and watch the light and suddenly it just pops for only a moment and you hope like crazy you caught it.



I hope that I didn't imply that those colours weren't real - it is just that they were so saturated.  I can relate to the fact that you can get colours like this, only for a minute or a few seconds and you go for it and hope you caught it - great catch! :thumbup:

WesternGuy


----------



## Tony S (Mar 11, 2014)

lol... no problems, sometimes people get a little crazy with saturating colors but not this time. When I showed this to some people at work who also drove in that morning they were like "I saw that and had to stop to look at the sky too".


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 11, 2014)

The wolves would have had me running for the car.  Great capture.


----------



## photofree (Mar 11, 2014)

Last time I saw that peak, it still had a top. Yours is a once in a lifetime view. Thanks for the memory.

profound thinking about stuff


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 12, 2014)

photofree said:


> Last time I saw that peak, it still had a top. Yours is a once in a lifetime view. Thanks for the memory.
> 
> profound thinking about stuff



I think you must be thinking of St Helens. The last time Rainier errupted was in the 1820's-ish. That would make you the most technologiclly savvy 190+ year-old around.


----------



## photofree (Mar 12, 2014)

Oops. Yes I was thinking of another volcano.

profound thinking about stuff


----------



## RxForB3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Speaking of Mt. St. Helens...Tony S, have you ever taken the time to visit? It's difficult to get to from Yakima and I haven't really seen anything online that makes me think it's worth visiting aside from the historical aspect of it. I would love to add it to my collection of lake/mountain/stars shots, but I haven't found a lake around St. Helens that seems worthy...


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe shoot some in the Ape Caves down on the base of St Helens? Maybe also some nice vantage points off the lookout?


----------



## BlackPoet (Mar 18, 2014)

That's just crisp!

The color and the shot itself is all beautiful.


----------



## Designer (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Tony S (Mar 18, 2014)

From Yakima it's about three hours to make the trip over White Pass and hang a left in Randle at the store.  This will take you up to Windy Ridge with a view looking down onto the old Spirit Lake and into the mountain, but it's a trip that you need to wait to do until the snow thaws unless you have a snowmobile to ride up there.  Most of the images I've got buried in my files somewhere of St Helens are from the north side of the Monument area where I hunt elk looking right into the crater 10 miles away. Even got up there once for a series of surprise steam plumes shooting up.  I have not hiked into the monument area to see if you can get a reflections off any of the lakes and ponds. Most all of the other pictures I've seen from the west side at or near the Johnston Observatory all show the mountain over large mud and sand flats, so again no pristine lakes to get reflections in.  I miss the old Spirit Lake where G'pa would take us fishing and you could see the mountain while out on the lake.


----------



## Dinardy (Mar 18, 2014)

Was this just from the side of highway 161? That view is epic, it's hard not to look every time I take a drive out there. 

Beautiful capture.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 18, 2014)

Yep, that's the spot, actually on the side road where they built those three new little 4,000 square foot cabins.. won't be like this for long because once they put a few more new homes in there you won't be able to see the lake.


----------



## Dinardy (Mar 18, 2014)

Tony S said:


> Yep, that's the spot, actually on the side road where they built those three new little 4,000 square foot cabins.. won't be like this for long because once they put a few more new homes in there you won't be able to see the lake.



I was hoping those three were the last of them. I remember one of them with a for sale sign briefly. I couldn't imagine the price tag on those spots... If we can keep most of the fire service roads and state parks open to the public, I wouldn't mind that single view going away.


----------



## RxForB3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions Tony S and Brickhouse.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Mar 18, 2014)

That is a wonderful photo.  I also have trouble getting myself up for anything unless it is work.  So later this summer I plan on staying up later into the evening and finishing off my "days" around 5 or 6 PM and then waking up super early like 2 am or so to go shoot. I love night shots of landscapes and cityscapes so this would rock.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 18, 2014)

Actually the last two of those places went for a pretty reasonable price, cheaper than a house of the same size closer in to Seattle... 380ish.  the builder lost his hiney on them paying a large amount for the lots.


----------



## Dinardy (Mar 19, 2014)

Tony S said:


> Actually the last two of those places went for a pretty reasonable price, cheaper than a house of the same size closer in to Seattle... 380ish.  the builder lost his hiney on them paying a large amount for the lots.



No kidding! I learned something today. I wish I could have been in the market then... It seems that houses go for around the same in South Hill, with comparable sq footage.


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 19, 2014)

I find this shot mesmerizing.

Just a wonderful photograph, in my opinion.


----------



## yo13dawg (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice light! Been wanting to head back here, loved my visit up there.


----------

